# Eclipse(ME) dazu bringen die JavaDocs anzuzeigen



## Jockel (8. Mrz 2006)

Eclipse treibt mich in den Wahnsinn!

Ich habe hier das Eclipse SDK 3.1.1 und EclipseME 1.2.3 und ich möchte bei einem J2ME-Projekt einfach nur bei jeder Methode die Parameter als Tooltip angezeigt bekommen. Aber anstatt mir die Namen der Parameter anzuzeigen bekomme ich nur arg0, arg1, arg2, etc. angezeigt.
Alle Versuche die ich unternommen habe, um bei Google schlau zu werden sind kläglich gescheitert und auch diese Anleitung konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen: http://eclipseme.org/docs/advJavadoc.html 

Kann mir irgendwer erklären warum ich (oder Eclipse,... dass sei jetzt mal dahingestellt), es nicht gebacken bekomme, mir ein einfaches Tooltip-Fenster anzeigen zu lassen, wo die JavaDoc erscheint?

Ganz ehrlich, für den privaten Gebrauch wäre Eclipse schon 10 mal von der Platte geflogen... Netbeans kriegt es doch auch geregelt, standardmäßig die Tooltips anzuzeigen, ohne irgendwelche Konfigurationsorgien zu durchleben.

*erstMalVölligFrustriertEineRauchenGehenUndAufAntwortAbwarten*


----------



## norman (8. Mrz 2006)

hm. ich schätze, du musst eclipse mitteilen, wo die source-dateien liegen..weiß allerdings jetzt nicht genau wo es geht, deshalb so:

versuche doch mal im code in eine java-klasse zu springen (strg + klick), zum beispiel in String oder so.
Dann wird er dir nicht den Quellcode anzeigen, sondern eine meldung. da müsste dann auch ein link sein "add source irgendwas.."

und da musst du dann src.zip angeben (liegt im JDK-home). oder rt.jar? bin mir nciht sicher..aber irgendwie so :wink:


----------



## Jockel (8. Mrz 2006)

Das wird ja in dem obigen Link beschrieben... und genau das habe ich auch gemacht... Ich kann auch mit STRG+Klick in die jeweiligen Klassen springen, aber ich möchte nicht jedesmal mir den Source anschauen, nur um zu wissen welche Methode welchen Parameter an welcher Stelle benötigt.

Dennoch erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.


----------

